# Sims good or bad? Please help me out..



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

I could be wrong, but IIRC, Sims is basically a store brand, like Dicks or Sports Authority or something like that.


----------



## hoodboard4life (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a SIMS board I have been riding for about 6 seasons now and it's been great. It's pretty stiff, but for freestyle/mountain riding it's just fine.

I did however just pick up a GNU Pickle and it's a world of difference.

I suppose what I'm saying is that for the price it's a great board. Definitely worth it!


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Sims used to be top of the line in the 90s (Salasnek!). In the course of time they have become a store brand but are now starting to make good boards again.

As for your board, it's hard to tell without seeing pictures. Maybe post the craigslist link here. Generally I would not advise buying an old board but as a beginner it can be fine. Right now there's end of season sales at all the big stores where you can get a new and modern board for very little money. Check this: Women's Snowboards | evo outlet

All of these boards will be better than an old Sims if it's inside your budget.

Cheers


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

The Rossignol Myth that's in the link that Basti provided seems like a great deal on an entry level board. It's pretty well rated by the people that have bought it and for $99.00 it will be hard to find a brand name deck at a better price - plus free shipping. 

Here's a YouTube review of the 2012 Myth:

YouTube

Good luck!!


----------



## oc3ansky (Feb 14, 2013)

All of this info is a great help~thank you!!! The The Rossignol Myth really did catch my eye, what a great deal for such a good deck! Thinking I'm def gonna invest in it. :yahoo:

Here anyway is the CL link for the Sims Tina Basich:
Sims Tina Basich 143cm Snowboard with K2 Bindings

(not sure how old this may be, guessing at least a couple years)


----------



## oc3ansky (Feb 14, 2013)

PalmerFreak said:


> The Rossignol Myth that's in the link that Basti provided seems like a great deal on an entry level board. It's pretty well rated by the people that have bought it and for $99.00 it will be hard to find a brand name deck at a better price - plus free shipping.
> 
> Here's a YouTube review of the 2012 Myth:
> 
> ...


Wow!! The youtube vid pretty much explained EVERYTHING that I've been looking for!!!! I can not wait to try it out!! Love the progression that the board offers while still forgiving and especially that it can be a prospective park board! Many thanks!


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

oc3ansky said:


> All of this info is a great help~thank you!!! The The Rossignol Myth really did catch my eye, what a great deal for such a good deck! Thinking I'm def gonna invest in it. :yahoo:
> 
> Here anyway is the CL link for the Sims Tina Basich:
> Sims Tina Basich 143cm Snowboard with K2 Bindings
> ...


That board is much older than a couple of years. I'm guessing at least eight, probably more. Don't know when Tina had her pro model. Bindings are super old as well. It's a clear no-buy 

Go with the Rossignol and you'll do just fine.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

oc3ansky said:


> Here anyway is the CL link for the Sims Tina Basich:
> Sims Tina Basich 143cm Snowboard with K2 Bindings
> 
> (not sure how old this may be, guessing at least a couple years)


That board is from 1997. Definitely a no buy at any price.

1997 Preview Of Women’s Snowboard Equipment | || TransWorld SNOWboarding

Other sigs include Tina Basich’s pro-model the “Seahorse” by Sims ($469), ruler of the “She” li of snowboards with it’s freestyle flex , narrow width, and seahorse board graphics painted by Tina, and Wendy Powell’s​


----------



## oc3ansky (Feb 14, 2013)

david_z said:


> That board is from 1997. Definitely a no buy at any price.
> 
> 1997 Preview Of Women’s Snowboard Equipment | || TransWorld SNOWboarding
> 
> Other sigs include Tina Basich’s pro-model the “Seahorse” by Sims ($469), ruler of the “She” li of snowboards with it’s freestyle flex , narrow width, and seahorse board graphics painted by Tina, and Wendy Powell’s​


Whaaaat!! Haha! Much older than I had imagined!!! No wonder I couldn't really find any reviews on this deck!


----------



## oc3ansky (Feb 14, 2013)

Basti said:


> That board is much older than a couple of years. I'm guessing at least eight, probably more. Don't know when Tina had her pro model. Bindings are super old as well. It's a clear no-buy
> 
> Go with the Rossignol and you'll do just fine.


Def will do at this point~no doubt! Vielen dank!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

david_z said:


> That board is from 1997. Definitely a no buy at any price.
> 
> 1997 Preview Of Women’s Snowboard Equipment | || TransWorld SNOWboarding
> 
> Other sigs include Tina Basich’s pro-model the “Seahorse” by Sims ($469), ruler of the “She” li of snowboards with it’s freestyle flex , narrow width, and seahorse board graphics painted by Tina, and Wendy Powell’s​


Lol, I was going to say that deck is at least 15 years old when I read the initial post. Good to know my memory banks are still solid! You definitely want to avoid that. The worst board from the last 3-5 years will be better than the best board from that time frame.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol, 99% board 1% rider....


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

they're still no reason to buy a 15 year old board


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Lol, 99% board 1% rider....


I don't disagree with this statement, but you can definitely tell the difference in performance. From time to time I'll take out one of my older boards like my Ride Mountain or K2 Fat Bob when you compare those to my Legacy or even my Flag from 2005 it's like night and day in terms of stability and edge hold.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

lisevolution said:


> I don't disagree with this statement, but you can definitely tell the difference in performance. From time to time I'll take out one of my older boards like my Ride Mountain or K2 Fat Bob when you compare those to my Legacy or even my Flag from 2005 it's like night and day in terms of stability and edge hold.


Night & day? Really? Olofsson dropped 3000+ in 35 seconds, on a board made 17 years ago, are you sure it's performance your talking about here or ability?


----------

